# New Wyndham member having 2nd thoughts.



## GemmyG (Jan 26, 2014)

Hi, I just became a Wyndham member yesterday while in Fiji, I was a trial member for 2yrs. I have major buyers resource and having second thoughts and thinking of cancelling. I don't know if this was the right move. It's a lot of money and I'm not sure i see the value anymore. 

I'd love to hear from members or non members on your personal experience and thoughts.


----------



## vacationhopeful (Jan 26, 2014)

Did you original buy into Wyndham as a "Discovery Member"?

As you know, despite all the razzle-dazzle the Wyndham salesperson could muster, that money is gone. But in the quiet of your unit, I think you have figured out, that Discovery money was just a HOOK to get you back at the salesman's desk to skin your bank account empty.

Yes, RESCIND! You only get ONE little short window to KEEP all that money you worked so hard for.

Then, research and decide, if you can indeed live with second hand points (they work almost the same way) and use the rest of YOUR CASH to enjoy more vacations.


----------



## GemmyG (Jan 26, 2014)

I originally joined as a windows to Wyndham member. 20k points for just under $3k. Though just joined as a full member. Surprisingly they weren't overly pushy, we rand back and said we will join. Though now not sure. We have a 7 day cooling period. Which i hope they don't make too difficult if we reconsider.


----------



## ronparise (Jan 26, 2014)

Im having trouble understanding what happened from your post. But one thing is clear. You are having second thoughts about what you did

Thats enough reason to rescind. If after some study you decide that Wyndham should have your money, you can always go back

But for now rescind. The rescission clause should be the last thing in your contract in *BOLD PRINT* just above the signatures

Find that clause and follow the instructions .. and do it soon...the clock is ticking


----------



## vacationhopeful (Jan 26, 2014)

Okay -- Wyndham and its "family" of acquistions has different currencies --- my Wyndham Plus points has a different "value factor" than your points. 20K in points barely gets me 1 night in a small unit in the off season.

20K in your program gets you what size unit in what season and for how long? Could you name some of the member resorts open to your early booking window (mine early booking window is 13 thru 11 months before check .. the resorts are mostly USA locales; 154K usually gets me a 1bdr Prime season).

How do you travel? Timesharing here in the states, requires advanced planning or last minute (leftover) acceptance.
How long? Our timeshare world is 7 night stays with checkins usually FRI, SAT or SUN.

Drive or Fly? Yes, the USA is a big country, but with the number of Wyndham vacation resorts and living in certain regions, many Wyndham owners can and od drive to a variety of their vacations.

And your family's vacation budget? Remember, timeshare MFs always go UP - every year. You are locking yourself into this expenditure EVERY YEAR. Your travel costs will always go up. And these vacations experiences do not change a lot -- turning your points into a cruise vacation is usually (here in the states), NOT a good value -- our cruise discounters can usually match the cash outlay without transferring (using our Wyndham points).

PS Here in the states, the Wyndham Discovery Program (a trial membership of a block of Wyndham points good for 18 months) is their MOST successful conversion to FULL membership SALES PROGRAM. Except, Wyndham has a special phone line and vacation agents who work with 'withheld' PRIME vacation inventory to make sure these "guests" go from spending $2000 USD to $40,000 or more. then, their points are only good for 1 year, the inventory is open to all the 500,000+ members and the phone agents have a waiting queue...

Mind you, I have lots of points (resale mostly)(and have VIP status), learned the ins & outs of our system, live in the area with many Wyndham resorts (EAST COAST of USA), like having a full kitchen ... and most likely older than you (wishing I could retire soon, but not going to happen).


----------



## vacationhopeful (Jan 26, 2014)

I agree with Ron totally ... you need perhaps to do MORE research ... that sales deal will still be around next month or year ... despite the salesperson's soft words (hints), this is a 1 time deal, never seen it go so low, or you got some very special credits ... to the manager messed up ....

Learn more --- before spending the big dollars...


----------



## learnalot (Jan 26, 2014)

I think this was a Worldmark (by Wyndham) resort - they are in Fiji and 20k points would be a logical increment in that system.

That explanation is for our sake.  To the original poster, if you just bought yesterday, rescind your purchase in writing according to the ok instructions in your contract documents.


----------



## ronparise (Jan 26, 2014)

learnalot said:


> I think this was a Worldmark (by Wyndham) resort - they are in Fiji and 20k points would be a logical increment in that system.
> 
> That explanation is for our sake.  To the original poster, if you just bought yesterday, rescind your purchase in writing according to the ok instructions in your contract documents.



but 20000 worldmark Credits would be  $40000 - $60000 from Wyndham


----------



## vacationhopeful (Jan 26, 2014)

I think the $3K was for the "Discovery" 20K package (their #2 post) good for  2 years.

The 1st post, "it's a lot of money" might refer to the NEW PURCHASE costs.


----------



## GemmyG (Jan 26, 2014)

20k points is good only for 2 years on the 'Windows to Wyndham'. You couldn't rent and can only use on limited places. Was good to trial. 10k can get you 1 week in 1 bedroom apartment or 12k for 2 bedroom pretty much anywhere in the world. 

The full membership is 10k per year for $28k. The trial amount of $3k was taken out of the full amount which was good. 

I guess what I am looking for us some1 to say, 'I absolutely love it because...' Or ' I hate it, get out now because..' 

I will make a decision by Tuesday as everything is closed here till then due to a Public Holiday. 

I'm trying to do research now, though there are so many bad reviews. Makes me nervous.


----------



## ace2000 (Jan 26, 2014)

GemmyG said:


> I guess what I am looking for us some1 to say, 'I absolutely love it because...' Or ' I hate it, get out now because..'



Get out now because... that contract is now worth far less than what you paid for it.  You can purchase resale for a lot cheaper.

Is that clear enough for you?


----------



## ronparise (Jan 26, 2014)

GemmyG said:


> 20k points is good only for 2 years on the 'Windows to Wyndham'. You couldn't rent and can only use on limited places. Was good to trial. 10k can get you 1 week in 1 bedroom apartment or 12k for 2 bedroom pretty much anywhere in the world.
> 
> The full membership is 10k per year for $28k. The trial amount of $3k was taken out of the full amount which was good.
> 
> ...



The answer is I absolutely love it because of the locations that they have and the mf is cheap.  I hate what you are considering because what Wyndham wants to sell you for $3/credit, can be had for 10% of that on the secondary market


----------



## Myxdvz (Jan 26, 2014)

GemmyG said:


> I guess what I am looking for us some1 to say, 'I absolutely love it because...' Or ' I hate it, get out now because..'



I think most, if not all owners who are here will tell you that we absolutely love our Wyndham (or Worldmark) for various reasons.   Some of us have direct points, others resale while still others have both.

At the same breath, we will ALL tell you to RESCIND and NEVER buy from the developer directly.  Learn the system, and then buy from the secondary market.


----------



## GemmyG (Jan 26, 2014)

Thank you. All your comments have been really helpful!


----------



## JimMIA (Jan 26, 2014)

ronparise said:


> Im having trouble understanding what happened from your post. But one thing is clear. You are having second thoughts about what you did
> 
> Thats enough reason to rescind. If after some study you decide that Wyndham should have your money, you can always go back
> 
> ...


This.  Put aside all the other posts, and heed Ron's advice.

With *any* timeshare purchase, from *any* company, for *any* price or reason -- if you have *ANY* doubts whatsoever...*RESCIND*.

You can always go back later, taking your time and doing your research, and re-purchase.

But for right now, if you are not absolutely sure you did the right thing, *RESCIND* and start over.


----------



## sue1947 (Jan 26, 2014)

This sure sounds like a Worldmark package.   The sales people like to confuse buyers as much as possible and try to blur the difference between Wyndham and Worldmark.   In addition, there is Worldmark South Pacific and Worldmark North America which are different entities but share the Fiji resort.  

Rescind immediately, no hesitation, just do it.  You can buy the same thing for .30/credit instead of $2.80/credit.  If you decide you must have the developer package, it will be there later but your window to rescind is very small.   In their financial statements, Wyndham itself values their timeshare contracts at something like 25% actual value and the rest is sales and marketing.  In reality, buying resale can be done for about 10%.  They have a lot of smoke and mirrors to make you think that buying direct from them is worth that extra money, but there is nothing that is worth the extra $20,000.  Rescind and then go to www.wmowners.com/forum to learn more about the Worldmark system and to find some trusted resale agents.   

Sue


----------



## Rent_Share (Jan 26, 2014)

We love our Worldmark membership, bought resale - 

 Rescind any transaction purchased directly from WyndSham


----------



## Cheryl20772 (Jan 26, 2014)

JimMIA said:


> This.  Put aside all the other posts, and heed Ron's advice.
> 
> With *any* timeshare purchase, from *any* company, for *any* price or reason -- if you have *ANY* doubts whatsoever...*RESCIND*.
> 
> ...



I agree with these. If you have remorse, listen to your gut. You have not made an informed purchase.  Rescind now and read everything you can get your hands on until you know exactly what you want to buy, how you want to use it and how much you want to pay for it.

I don't regret owning Wyndham points at all, but I regret paying retail for them.


----------



## Timeshare Von (Jan 26, 2014)

Just one more happy Wyndham owner who acquired without buying from them.  Rescind now!


----------



## comicbookman (Jan 27, 2014)

Cheryl20772 said:


> I agree with these. If you have remorse, listen to your gut. You have not made an informed purchase.  Rescind now and read everything you can get your hands on until you know exactly what you want to buy, how you want to use it and how much you want to pay for it.
> 
> I don't regret owning Wyndham points at all, but I regret paying retail for them.



Could not have said it better.  rescind now!


----------



## bayotr (Jul 9, 2014)

Hello, just purchased a South Pacific Wyndham timeshare 10000 credits.  A lot here are saying rescind and buy from Second Market, but I read in the contract that the privilages are non transferable.. anyone please.comment on this


----------



## pacodemountainside (Jul 9, 2014)

The only restrictions on USA contracts are no credit towards VIP status and no Plus Partners.

No restrictions on booking at new resorts or just 60 days out, no bumping by Developer owners, can sell if you can find  willing buyer,  etc.

Specifically, what privileges are you referring to?


----------



## uscav8r (Jul 9, 2014)

bayotr said:


> Hello, just purchased a South Pacific Wyndham timeshare 10000 credits.  A lot here are saying rescind and buy from Second Market, but I read in the contract that the privilages are non transferable.. anyone please.comment on this




Are you sure this is Wyndham? I thought only Worldmark (by Wyndham) had South Pacific in the resort system name. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bayotr (Jul 9, 2014)

Thanks Chris, it's WorldMark.. confusing.  So different to Wyndham.


----------



## pacodemountainside (Jul 9, 2014)

Since  you are confused, suggest you read this thread. Then rescind and jump back to square one. Join the other happy campers that have rescinded and saved thousands.

http://tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=213766


----------



## JimMIA (Jul 9, 2014)

bayotr said:


> Thanks Chris, it's WorldMark.. confusing.  So different to Wyndham.


Different (but related) systems.

Same fundamentals, though.  

#1 -- If you are not COMPLETELY sure you made the right decision (and fully understanding the product is key to that), RESCIND and start over from square one with an open mind.

Fundamental #2 -- "Disregard anything any timeshare salesman tells you."  If their lips are moving, they REALLY ARE LYING!. 

Fundamental #3 -- "There are no exceptions to #1 and #2 above."


----------



## uscav8r (Jul 9, 2014)

bayotr said:


> Thanks Chris, it's WorldMark.. confusing.  So different to Wyndham.






pacodemountainside said:


> Since  you are confused, suggest you read this thread. Then rescind and jump back to square one. Join the other happy campers that have rescinded and saved thousands.
> 
> http://tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=213766



Worldmark South Pacific (WMSP for short) is a different beast altogether from its North American cousins (even the US and CAN memberships are a bit different) in that they are different clubs. They do cross-pollenate (i.e. you can use credits in one club to book in the other) but ONLY if you have developer credits. US/CAN WM owners of record before a specific date in 2006 can also access WMSP, regardless of whether they acquired resale or retail credits before that date, but any resale after that date is not eligible. I do not know if WMSP has a similar nuance. 

Do you see yourself using WMSP to get the the US/CAN frequently? If so, maybe you might consider keeping the retail credits. But in the long run, you are probably best saving the extra cash and renting from a WM North America owner (or any TS system owner for that matter) when you need to.

Also, you'll need to do your own homework to investigate the resale market in Australia to see if there really are savings to be had.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## uscav8r (Jul 9, 2014)

To a Mod: thread should be moved to the Worldmark Subforum.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## staceyeileen (Jul 9, 2014)

uscav8r said:


> To a Mod: posts 21-28 should be broken out into a separate thread and moved to the Worldmark Subforum.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk



If I followed it correctly, it sounds like this whole thread is about Worldmark..


----------



## uscav8r (Jul 9, 2014)

staceyeileen said:


> If I followed it correctly, it sounds like this whole thread is about Worldmark..



Ha! So right! Edited my post accordingly... 

Perhaps even add "WM South Pacific" to the title...


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

